# Is it cheating...



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

...using hands while giving a blowjob?

My STBW and I started talking about this when I told her she didn't have to be afraid to use her hands too, and she said that it was cheating...

So women, is it cheating? Is this a pride thing, that it is somehow more of an accomplishment if you use only your mouth and get him off?

Men...is it cheating? Do we care?

I told her there was absolutely nothing wrong with working the hands in there too


----------



## Work-In-Progress (May 21, 2013)

I prefer mouth as the sensations from tongue is awesome, but I realize it can result in a sore neck or jaw issues if it takes a while, so I see no problem with using hands as long as she keeps things lubed up


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 17, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> ...using hands while giving a blowjob?
> 
> My STBW and I started talking about this when I told her she didn't have to be afraid to use her hands too, and she said that it was cheating...
> 
> ...


no way is it cheating. And how trivial anyway. Is she wanting a medal for using only her mouth or is the goal as it should be, to make you happy and finish. Some woman can lock down with their mouth as their jaw muscles are strong enough to last long enough. Some are not able to get as tight a grip. If you masturbate regularly, I would recommend stopping for the most part so that you are more receptive to a "looser" grip that a mouth provides. Other than that she needs to get past it. or you can tell her it is cheating and the only way we will get it right is with lots of practice...:lol:


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

No, in fact it helps prevent me from throwing up on him... I hope men don't view it as cheating.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I prefer both...using the hands to make it nice and hard and the mouth to make it feel good.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Cheating? It's part and parcel of the whole experience!


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

My wifee uses her hand for control while she gives me the BJ's. Plus she likes to hold it tight and play with it as well. Not cheating in her eyes. And she likes it when I use my tongue on her, no hands and I prefer only her tongue on me as well, no hands.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

I love for my girlfriend to use her hands to touch me elsewhere...just adds to the excitement. I'd be disappointed if she didn't use her hands.


----------



## Batman4691 (Jun 24, 2013)

NO, it's only considered cheating in soccer.

Seriously, my wife has more control of me by using her hands, squeezing firm down around the base intermittently with one hand, and by sucking hard can draw more blood into it, making it bigger because the blood has a harder time leaving through the venous system.
Similar to what a penis pump is supposed to do, but extremely more pleasurable.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Not cheating. Having said that, I personally prefer the "no hands" approach. Something about the visual and sensations of it that puts me over the top. I prefer the hands on my butt, or on the boys (huge sensation turn on there). My W has mastered the "hands off" and playing with the boys. I don't typically last too long.

But, mixing it up isn't bad either.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

It is only cheating if she is blowing another guy.

Hands on working the balls is a plus.


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

I use both typically and at different times. I have a finely tuned technique for H.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Not only is it not cheating I view adding hands and other enhancements as the woan bringing her A game to the party.

Pro-tip: try adding a pair of silky soft panties or scarf on one the hands.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Do I care?....You gotta be kidding....I especially love it when she is giving me oral while gently stroking my scrotum and massaging my testicles....Absolutely sublime...

the woodchuck


----------



## john 47 (Jul 5, 2013)

Not cheating at all, I prefer the sensations of alternating mouth/hands.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Using her hands is not cheating at all. It makes the experience so much better. I like when she has one hand firmly around the shaft and the other hand is roaming around...teasing and touching everything provocatively.


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> Using her hands is not cheating at all. It makes the experience so much better. I like when she has one hand firmly around the shaft and the other hand is roaming around...teasing and touching everything provocatively.


Everyone is different.

Someone who can use their mouth and throat can provide a feel and texture rivaling many vagina's. It's all tissues, warm and moist tissues.

I know the hand and mouth technique works for many though...


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

:scratchhead: It takes a little more energy to use the hand...is it cheating? Not in my books.


----------

